# Puppy training in St. Louis mo



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello I'm look for puppy classes for my weeks? And what is a good age to start training? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is yours? 

I started training Cruz at 8 weeks.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

oh, but be careful. Make sure before you put her or him into those enviroments they are up to date with all thier vaccinations. This includes pet stores. It's ok to take them with you but I wouldn't let them run around on the floor. We kept Cruz in the basket on a blanket when we went. This info was per our vet. Also some trainers won't let you in with your dog until all the proper vaccinations are completed. 

In the mean time, you can start them out on basics like sit and down on your own. It's very easy. Youtube is full of training videos. But a trainer is still really advised as soon as you can.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I train at Dog Sports at Kim's. about-us


----------

